# Foam Plugs/Corks/stoppers



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Who carries the foam plugs that will fit the glass snapple bottles. I purchased them from one of the sponsors and they are now alot bigger then they used to be. I really like using the glass snapple bottles. They are easy to clean and sterilize.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

ED's Fly Meat Home has them or you could make your own easily if you have access to a band saw.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

pl259 said:


> ED's Fly Meat Home has them or you could make your own easily if you have access to a band saw.


That is where I ordered them from probably two years ago. I ordered them a few weeks ago again and these giant ones about twice as big showed up. I asked if they stopped carrying the smaller ones and they said they never carried the smaller ones so now I'm stuck with these huge ones I cannot use. Bummer


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you ever find the right size foam plugs?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

pl259 said:


> Did you ever find the right size foam plugs?



Nope. Still looking.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

What's the diameter of the opening in the snapple bottle? I cut my own foam plugs for my containers and they might fit. How about just using some cloth or coffee filter and a rubberband instead?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

pl259 said:


> What's the diameter of the opening in the snapple bottle? I cut my own foam plugs for my containers and they might fit. How about just using some cloth or coffee filter and a rubberband instead?


I'll measure the ones I have when I get home.

I really like the foam plugs vs the cloth and rubber band just for the simplicity. Pop it out, pop it back in.


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

What type of foam is it? Is it like Styrofoam tubing from Lowes or similar? I'm interested in making my own but have never actually see the plugs in person.

Bill


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

The plugs are 1.5" in diameter and 1" tall.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe what he is talking about are plugs that are spongier than they are foamy. Although I think they would be kind of hard to clean, they provide everything needed for the culture and once again, simplicity is key here. 

I would try asking around at some furniture stores or packaging places for the foam you are looking for and then just cut your own plugs with a sharp razor. 

-Matt


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Fabric/craft stores are a good place if you can't find any bulk foam for free. I've gone to square holes in my lids and recycling of the lids because I find that easier than cutting round plugs and there is less waste. That's just what works for me...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

SLEDDER23 said:


> Fabric/craft stores are a good place if you can't find any bulk foam for free. I've gone to square holes in my lids and recycling of the lids because I find that easier than cutting round plugs and there is less waste. That's just what works for me...


So easy and cheap..I so agree...

Sally


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jellyman said:


> The plugs are 1.5" in diameter and 1" tall.


Pretty sure I got you covered then. I'll have to double check, but that sounds very close to the hole diameter I use for my lids. The plugs I make for my CXs are cut from thick foam sheets that I think are a least that thick. They start out square, then I cut the four corners off. They aren't perfectly round. They end up almost octagonal which doesn't matter after they're stuffed into a round hole. 

How many plugs do you need?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

pl259 said:


> Pretty sure I got you covered then. I'll have to double check, but that sounds very close to the hole diameter I use for my lids. The plugs I make for my CXs are cut from thick foam sheets that I think are a least that thick. They start out square, then I cut the four corners off. They aren't perfectly round. They end up almost octagonal which doesn't matter after they're stuffed into a round hole.
> 
> How many plugs do you need?


I'd was hoping to get 15-20.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

SLEDDER23 said:


> ...I've gone to square holes in my lids and recycling of the lids because I find that easier than cutting round plugs and there is less waste. That's just what works for me...


How are you cutting the square holes in your lids? Do you use the heavier PE lids or PP? I cut the round hole in PP lids with a somewhat unique punch arrangement. Works for me but not easy for someone else to duplicate. I thought using a hole saw on PE lids would work well, but haven't needed to try it yet.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jellyman said:


> I'd was hoping to get 15-20.


I can do that. I'm cutting plugs this WE and can certainly do a few more. PM me where to ship them and we'll work the details. I'll pick up a snapple just to double check the fit. If they doesn't fit, I'll let you know. Nothing lost on my end since I'll use the plugs anyway.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

pl259 said:


> How are you cutting the square holes in your lids? Do you use the heavier PE lids or PP? I cut the round hole in PP lids with a somewhat unique punch arrangement. Works for me but not easy for someone else to duplicate. I thought using a hole saw on PE lids would work well, but haven't needed to try it yet.


I had thought about that too. I actually went to some trouble to try and create a punch until I had the "brilliant" idea of just re-using my lids thereby greatly reducing my need to "create" new lids. I kind of felt stupid once it finally dawned on me to be honest. Helps w/my desire to have less plastic out there in the world being created as well.

I just use a carving knife to cut them out. I only ever replace them like maybe 1 or 2 every month or more at most. I only have to create 5 cultures per week though with a limited collection and other feeders at hand.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jellyman said:


> I'd was hoping to get 15-20.


I tried one of my plugs in a Snapple bottle and I'm very sorry but there's no way it'll work. The hole is just too small for my plugs. I'm not sure how you came up with the 1.5", but I measured the Snapple bottle I have and it's more like 1.1". My setup actually uses a 2" foam plug in a 1.5" hole. The foam plug compresses just enough to make a good seal and still allow air flow. When put in the 1.1" hole of the Snapple bottle, it compresses too much and blocks the air flow. Again, sorry for the confusion. If I happen to run across some thinner open cell foam, say 1.5" or 1.25" thick, I'll cut some up for you.



SLEDDER said:


> ...I just use a carving knife to cut them out


Kinda thought as much. The PP lids I use can split easiliy, hence the punch. A knife just wouldn't "cut" it. Other options I considered were a kerf-less diamond hole saw and a hot wire ring. Ended up using the punch just because I found the perfect one at a surplus place.

______________
EricG.NH


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Eric, what about using a regular old hole saw for a drill? They come in a variety of sizes and are round so they should be able to cut nice circles. My other thought (I only have a few good ones per month so I might be out of them) is to get a short piece of copper pipe with the inside diameter needed for the foam plug. A couple of minutes with a file to sharpen one end and the copper pipe would be a perfect hole punch.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

pl259 said:


> I tried one of my plugs in a Snapple bottle and I'm very sorry but there's no way it'll work. The hole is just too small for my plugs. I'm not sure how you came up with the 1.5", but I measured the Snapple bottle I have and it's more like 1.1". My setup actually uses a 2" foam plug in a 1.5" hole. The foam plug compresses just enough to make a good seal and still allow air flow. When put in the 1.1" hole of the Snapple bottle, it compresses too much and blocks the air flow. Again, sorry for the confusion. If I happen to run across some thinner open cell foam, say 1.5" or 1.25" thick, I'll cut some up for you.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The 1 1/2" is the measurement of the diameter of the plug I am using. Fits perfectly in the snapple bottle. I picked up a piece of foam from Hobby Lobby yesterday and I am going to try the copper pipe idea.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jellyman said:


> The 1 1/2" is the measurement of the diameter of the plug I am using. Fits perfectly in the snapple bottle. I picked up a piece of foam from Hobby Lobby yesterday and I am going to try the copper pipe idea.


That was my bad. I had asked for the diameter of the hole in the bottle and I didn't read your reply completely. The copper pipe might work for cutting the foam. You really don't need to use a round plug in a round hole though. A square plug would fit in there and be easier to make. If you do try the copper pipe, take a look at some of the other fittings. You might be able to stack a few reducers, enough to fit the thing into a hand drill. 
I'd personally just cut the foam with a knife or razor into 1" thick squares.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

pl259 said:


> That was my bad. I had asked for the diameter of the hole in the bottle and I didn't read your reply completely. The copper pipe might work for cutting the foam. You really don't need to use a round plug in a round hole though. A square plug would fit in there and be easier to make. If you do try the copper pipe, take a look at some of the other fittings. You might be able to stack a few reducers, enough to fit the thing into a hand drill.
> I'd personally just cut the foam with a knife or razor into 1" thick squares.


I'm thinking of getting a 1.5" pipe, cutting 1" pieces, tack them to a plate so I can cut out a bunch all at the same time. I'll use my car as a press and roll over the plate pressing the plate with tacked pipes onto the foam onto a piece of wood??


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Jellyman said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 1.5" pipe, cutting 1" pieces, tack them to a plate so I can cut out a bunch all at the same time. I'll use my car as a press and roll over the plate pressing the plate with tacked pipes onto the foam onto a piece of wood??


if you look at the foam that some sell as plugs, they are obviously manufactured for something, and I would assume it is something other than FF culture plugs. If you're going to all that trouble, I would personally spend an hour on google trying find a source for open cell foam rods or similar.

Like say here: 1-1/8" BACKER ROD, YELLOW OPEN CELL, (75 ft) (took 30 seconds)


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

SLEDDER23 said:


> if you look at the foam that some sell as plugs, they are obviously manufactured for something, and I would assume it is something other than FF culture plugs. If you're going to all that trouble, I would personally spend an hour on google trying find a source for open cell foam rods or similar.
> 
> Like say here: 1-1/8" BACKER ROD, YELLOW OPEN CELL, (75 ft) (took 30 seconds)


Well that just is not as fun as using my car as a punch press. 

Thanks, I think that will work out perfectly.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Jellyman said:


> Well that just is not as fun as using my car as a punch press.
> 
> Thanks, I think that will work out perfectly.


I agree totally! not as much fun, and you don't get the crazy looks from your neighbors either, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I get enough looks from the neighbors already from the glowing lights my fish tanks put off through the basement windows. Lots of extra secret plant growth in a college town. I've seriously been asked a few times, "what are you growing down there?"


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

ha! I bet. Good luck with it all. I admire the fact that you're re-using something, and wish you the best of luck. I like the idea overall if you can find the foam to make it work. It's out there somewhere....

Worst case, try mcmaster.com (McMaster-Carr). I didn't look, but I think you could build anything from a shed to an A-Bomb with their inventory.


----------

